
New derivation of pi links quantum physics and pure math - entangld
http://phys.org/news/2015-11-derivation-pi-links-quantum-physics.html#jCp
======
gus_massa
The article is interesting. but the title of the phys.prg article is horrible
that I'm almost crying.

The title of the research article is much better: "Quantum mechanical
derivation of the Wallis formula for pi"

Can we change it? Pretty please.

